# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Lichen planes in de mond

## Bets Lemmers

lichen planes in de mond wie weet en waar door kan ik resultaat verwachten het wordt echt vervelend.
Je voeld de hele dag de mond die pijnlijk is tandvlees geiriteerd graag advies!!

----------

Ik wist niet wat het was, ben ik gaan zoeken op www.google.nl op "lichen planus" nu denk ik dat ik er ook last van heb gehad of nog heb op mijn scheenbeen. Gelukkig niet zo erg meer. Maar ik wist dus nooit wat het was. Dit vond ik over wat lichen planus in de mond, maar waarschijnlijk weet je het zelf ook al... verder kan ik niet helpen.

De behandeling van deze hardnekkige vorm van lichen planus is moeilijk. Met wisselend succes worden corticosteroidgels, cyclosporine-mondspoelingen en desinfecterende producten voorgeschreven. Een goede mondhygiene is van groot belang: bezoek ook regelmatig de tandarts wanneer u orale lichen planus heeft. Voorkom het eten van zure en hete voedingsmiddelen en probeer het slijmvlies en tandvlees zo min mogelijk te beschadigen. Bij veel pijn kunnen verdovende gels (lidocaine) worden voorgeschreven.

----------

Zelf heb ik er jaren last van, de ene periode erger dan de andere.
Sinds de dermatoloog mijn bloed heeft laten onderzoeken op zinkgehalte en een tekort bleek, blijkt, dat het slikken van zink helpt.
Dus mijn advies: laat je bloed op zinkgehalte testen, en dan kan de dermatoloog je voorschrijven HOEveel zink je nodig hebt. Het is echt de moeite waard! 
Maria

----------


## patriciajvdb

Hallo,

ik heb nu vijf jaar last van lichen planus aan de mond en wordt er soms helemaal gek van!! 
Ik kreeg het op mijn achttiende en kreeg vrij vlug te horen dat ik eigenlijk te jong was om t te hebben. Ik kreeg t idee helemaal niet serieus genomen de worden en ben toen naar aken (duitsland) gegaan om me te laten onderzoeken. Zij constateerde dat ik idd LP had.
Ik kreeg vervolgens te horen dat ik er maar mee moest leren leven!! dat is soms best moeilijk als je nachten wakker ligt van de pijn. 
Mijn klachten zijn wel iets veminderd, in het begin had ik mijn hele mond en tong kapot, nu alleen nog mijn wangen. Ik heb daarnaast ook veel last van vermoeidheid en gebrek aan energie, dit wordt waarschijnlijk ook veroorzaakt door LP.
Ik zou aanraden stress te vermijden! klinkt clichee maar zodra ik stress heb zijn de klachten ineens vele malen erger. Daarnaast lijdt het eten van fruit, tomaten, pittig eten, eten met scherpe randen etc. tot ergere klachten. 
Medicijnen die helpen ben ik niet tegen gekomen. Bij mij bestaat er wel de angst dat de ziekte de kans op kanker verergert, maargoed daar kun je beter niet over nadenken.
Het hetgeen mij voornamelijk stoort is dat je niet serieus genomen wordt met je ziekte, die is immers niet zichtbaar. Ik heb altijd het idee dat mensen je een aansteller vinden.
Veel sterkte,
groetjes patricia

----------


## yvonneE

Hallo,

van de dermatoloog en kaakchirurg kreeg ik tretinoine 0,05% mondpasta. Mijn tandvlees is een stuk minder pijnlijk en minder rood. Ook mijn mondslijmvlies/wang is een stuk rustiger en heb ik minder last van blaren.Een tip van de tandarts was ook, tandenborstel in warm water, worden de haartjes zachter, dus minder pijnlijk.
succes,groet,
Yvonne

----------


## Lenie Verkade

Hallo medestrijders.

*Lichen Planus*
Al enkele jaren last van en ook de doktoren AZU enz. staan voor een dilemma.
Alles geprobeerd, pillen, gel, zalf en dat is in de mond zeker geen sucses maar dan ook nog eens zonder resultaat. Lastig en zeer pijnlijk.
Dan nog eens schimmels erbij die in de lichen planus nestelen.
Tot aan een bioptie toe laten maken en kennerlijk niets aan te doen.

*Praktijk.*
Rust in de mond proberen te krijgen.
Tandpasta uitzoeken zonder bepaalde scherpe stoffen. 
(de meeste kindertandpasta zijn wel goed)
Geen hete of scherpe voeding zoals peper, sambal enz. Niet te koud en niet te warm.
Q10 kan soms helpen bij sommige mensen. (Is duur)
Spoelen met chloorhexedine kan wel eens helpen. (zo verkrijgbaar bij apotheek en soms bij drogist) paar euro.
Verder zorg voor een gezond lijf als dat kan. Voldoende vitamines, uitgerust zijn, geen uitspattingen en goede voeding. Gaat het dan over? Nee maar dan heb je er het minste last van.
Allen veel sterkte. 
Lenie

----------


## mirjan1960

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb meer last van lichen planes op mijn huid, benen, armen en voeten, wordt gek van de jeuk en de bulten doen ook zeer, verder heb ik veel last van vermoeidheid, en heb het vermoeden dat dat daar ook mee te maken heeft!!! want het zijn toch ontstekingen die het bloed aanmaakt. Heb er 7 jaar geen last van gehad, en nu komt het weer helemaal terug. Wie herkend ook de vermoeidheid ??? en zo ja hebben jullie tips wat ik daaraan kan doen. gr Mirjan

----------


## aukjeoosterloo1958

Hallo 
Heb sinds 2 jaar lichen planus aan binnenkant van bovenlip, onderlip af en toe zet gelukkig niet door, slik sins begin mei Neotigason op advies van de dermotoloog.
Sinds 2 week is mijn mond nu aardig rustig ff afwachten hoe het verder gaat is wel al vaker 2 weekjes weg geweest en komt dan weer terug.
Dit medc. heeft alleen heel veel bijwerkingen.
Zal af en toe bericht plaatsen hoe het verder gaat.

----------


## potter

Hallo lieve mensen,
Ik heb 8 jaar terug *Lichen Planus* gekregen,m'n hele lijf zat er onder alleen niet de binnenkanten van m'n handen en voetzolen en m'n geslachtsdelen. :Frown: 
Verders zat míjn lichaam helemaal onder tot in mijn mond toe.
Dit is ontstaan 2 maanden nadat een zilvere vulling van m'n kies afbrak, wat ik nooit geweten heb is het fijt dat er in die zilvere vullingen *KWIK* zit, en dit is één van de grote veroorzakers van *Lichen Planus!*
In het begin toen ik dit nog niet wist heb ik diverse zalfjes van de Dermatoloog gehad maar niets hielp, ik kreeg het er alleen heel erg warm van omdat m'n poriën dichtgesmeerd werden met vette zalf. :Confused: 
Voor in m'n mond,dit was voornamelijk de binnenkant van de wangen en geheemelte kreeg ik een klein tubbetje met gelzalf die eigelijk niet geschikt was voor inwendig gebruik,dus ook niet oraal gebruik.  :EEK!: 
Dit hielp echt niets dus. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik heb m'n zilvere vullingen laten verwijderen en die laten vervangen door van die witte vullingen en dat scheelde al enigzinds in m'n mond,het deed veel minder zeer.  :Smile:  Voor de rest heb ik toen 9 maanden lang Neotigason geslikt, m'n nagels van m'n handen en tenen zijn hierdoor allemaal er van af geweest en van m'n haar vielen de plukken zomaar uit, ze lagen tot op m'n kussen 's morgens toe. Dat mijn haar terug zou komen stonden ze voor in (ben gelukkig niet geheel kaal geweest) maar voor mijn nagels konden ze geen garantie voor geven. Na een heel pijnlijk jaar zonder nagels, want schoenen kon ik dus niet meer aan, zijn ze toen gelukkig toch weer aangegroeit. Hetzij dat m'n nagels heel gauw inscheuren en dan niet in de breedte maar in de lengte,dus naar de nagelriem toe. Ook zijn er dikkere ribbels in de lengte op m'n nagels dus nagels lakken kan ik beter niet doen omdat dit dan nog meer opvalt als normaal, maar ik ben blij dat ik m'n nagels toch terug gekregen hebt. :Smile: 
Deze ellende heb bij elkaar zo'n 3 jaar geduurd van begin tot dat ik er bijna helemaal van verlost was. Zelfs in m'n mond is het helemaal over gegaan.
Ik heb nog wel tot 3 jaar terug een paar plekjes op m'n benen gehad die bleven klieren maar met wat zinkzalf om het soepel te houden is het uiteindelijk helemaal nu weg.  :Wink: 
Dus lieve mensen hou de moed er in en denk ook over die zilvere vullingen na! Over een jaar of 3 mogen de tandartsen deze vullingen niet meer plaatsen omdat er *KWIK* in zit,maar die al in je gebit aanwezig zijn die kan je nu al laten vervangen op een speciaale manier zodat de kwik niet vrij komt in je mond als ze deze vulling uitboren en vervangen voor witte vullingen!  :Big Grin: 
Ik ben blij dat deze dag/nachtmerry voor mij helemaal voorbij is, en iedereen die het ook heeft raad ik aan toch serieus aan m'n tip te denken,je moet het maar weten toch? Ik wens iedereen met Lichen Planus een snelle herstel toe.
Liefs Anita.

----------


## aukjeoosterloo

Hallo mensen goed nieuws voor mensen die de lichen planus in de mond hebben, heb zelf heel veel baat bij Gengigel fo Gengispray en het mondwater van Gengigel gebruik ik s morgens na tanden poetsen en s avonds na poetsen en dan in nog wat gel wat ik met de tong door mijn mond smeer, de eerste dagen 4x maar heb nu baat bij 2 x en het mondwater 2 x.
Je kan het bestellen bij Drogisterij.net had het binnen 3 dagen in huis.
Veel sucses met het proberen groetjes aukje oosterloo

----------


## aukjeoosterloo

Hallo mensen het gaat nog steeds goed met de lichen planus in mijn mond alleen tandvlees blijft beetje rood maar veel minder pijnlijk, gebruik nog steeds 2 maal mondwater en 2 maal gel (Gengigel) en poets mijn tanden met kindertandpasta veel minder pijnlijk.Heb net weer nieuwe gel besteld bij Drogisterij.net

----------


## Agnes574

Blij dit te horen, houden zo!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## aukjeoosterloo

wel dank zij deze site anders had ik het bestaan niet geweten van deze gel mooi dat je elkaar zo kan helpen toch

----------


## ArV

Hallo allemaal, ik heb me net geregistreerd. Ben hier al surfend gekomen omdat ik zelf last heb van lichen planes in m'n mond. Ik loop nu bij een kaakchirurg, maar zou persoonlijk liever naar een dermatoloog toe willen. Juist omdat ik een jaar of 4 ernstige huidproblemen had, en ik weet alleen het ene woord nog krauasis.....nogwat. En aangezien dit lichen planes familie hiervan is...

Maar goed, ik heb ook last van een vieze smaak in m'n mond, het lijkt wel of ik constant heksenhyl gegeten heb, het lijkt een beetje op die nasmaak.
Gelukkig ruik je niets, dat vraag ik altijd na bij m'n dochter. 
En heel soms is m'n tong heel ernstig verdikt, dat bemoeilijkt slikken. Maar gelukkig heb ik hier nu momenteel niet zoveel last van.

Maar die "vieze" smaak, herkend iemand dit? En ik heb ook weinig smaak qua eten :Frown:

----------

